# Knaus 808 leg English Handbook



## 98487 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Wondering if anyone can help me - looking for an English Handbook for a Knaus Sun Liner 808leg? Just imported one from Germany but the handbook is in German and they cannot get an English version for me. Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards,

JohnT


----------



## Mollythedog (Aug 17, 2005)

John,

I got my Knaus motorhome from Belgium last year and it only arrived with a German handbook. So I sent an e-mail to the Knaus factory and they sent me one within a couple of days free of charge.

The Renault book was also in German so I paid my local Renault garage £12 for an English version. Some other manuals were also in German (heater for example) so I went to the manufacturer's web site and down loaded the English copy.

Hope you having as much fun with your Knaus as we are we ours!

Kevin


----------



## 98487 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Knaus Handbook*



Mollythedog said:


> John,
> 
> I got my Knaus motorhome from Belgium last year and it only arrived with a German handbook. So I sent an e-mail to the Knaus factory and they sent me one within a couple of days free of charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## 105334 (Jun 21, 2007)

*kNAUS S LINER IMPORT*

Hi John

Cant help you on book, however I am interested in importing a s liner myself from Germany, can you give me any starters or advice on how to go aboutan import, thanking you in anticiplation for any advice

Best regards

Richard and Kate Williams


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We tried for the best part of a year to get a handbook in English, and failed. The dealer eventually provided an English handbook for a Sun Traveller as all the mechanical bits are the same as the Sunliner. Not exactly satisfactory but it suffices. The explanation from Knaus, via the dealer, was that they didn't produce (sell?) enough 808LEGs for the UK market to justify the cost of an English version of the handbook. This seems to be true - in 15 months we've seen another German registered one, a Swedish and one other Brit (in Spain!).


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

'Tis indeed true. I spoke to Knaus direct and they told me that there was not and would not be a english sunliner manual. I don't even have a german one got english sun traveller and told it would have to do.


----------

